# Has the sharing yet begun?



## forestnome (Dec 17, 2004)

I have edited this post because I was ridiculed for a similar post on another website. I just wanted to know if the snowmobiles have started running on Mt Clinton Rd.


----------



## Mike P. (Dec 21, 2004)

I don't know, VFTT had a link in one of it's threads on this to a bbs very similar to VFTT but it was run for snowmobilers.  (Unlike the hiking bbs, they are the good guys & we are "tree huggers")

My only beef with teh re-route is going right up to the AMC property,  I'd trade a plowed Base Road for Mt. Clinton as doing Pierce & Ike from 302 is easier than doing Monroe from Edmands IMO & a plowed base road opens up more routes up Washington & a chane to breathe in cog smog in winter too  :blink: 

if it was up to me & no property laws to watch, I'd have it cut across 302 west of the Ritz in one of the Eisenhower Interstate Straight aways which would allow better sites lines too.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Dec 21, 2004)

It is my understanding that the Public Access Snowmobile Routes only opened this past weekend.

The State Court has ruled that the State may continue with their SNOWSLED trail building process, however they must prove that they have CURRENT LEGAL RIGHT-of-WAY or they have to put the trail back together (Tax Payer $$$).  And that along with the AMC they must identify boundaries and install speed limit and applicable safety signs...


----------



## Frodo (Dec 22, 2004)

I drove down the Base Road to the Cog last Saturday. There is a snowmobile Trail that runs just off of the right side of the road, then crosses over about 3 miles in to allow access to Jefferson Notch Road. I didn't see any snowmobiles, but there were lots of tracks! As for Mt Clinton Road, I only saw the end and didn't notice any snowmoblie tracks, though I wasn't looking for them...


----------

